

Alfred, a Quicksilver replacement, launches speedy new 0.5.6 beta - Derferman
http://blog.alfredapp.com/2010/04/05/release-0-5-6-beta-alfred-five-weeks-on/

======
Derferman
I have been looking for a Quicksilver replacement for quite some time, and
while initial versions of Alfred were too slow for my liking, this new beta is
super quick. I suggest everyone give it a try.

